# TIP: Restore old scrollbar behavior for GNOME/GTK+ 3.6 apps

## ebichu

After upgrading to >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.6 it really bugged me that the scroll-bars on applications behaved differently than they used to, and more importantly behaved differently than most of the other applications (apart from old X11 apps like such as xterm).

What used to happen (and still happens in most other applications) is that when clicking in the "trough" of the scrollbar (to one side or the other of the slider), the scrollbar position (and the window contents it was controlling) would move in the direction of the click by approximately one page.  What happens by default with GTK+ 3.6 is that the slider jumps to the point where you clicked in the trough. This makes it really tricky to scroll up or down a page at a time; you have to move the mouse just above or just below the current slider position before clicking, rather than moving it anywhere in the trough above or below the current slider position.

The Solution

The old behavior can be restored by creating or editing the ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini file and setting the gtk-primary-button-warps-slider property to false as follows:

```
[Settings]

gtk-primary-button-warps-slider = false

```

To make this change for all users by default, edit /etc/gtk-3.0/settings.ini instead and add the line to the existing [Settings] section.

Acknowledgements

This was driving me crazy until I found the solution here.

----------

## toon

Great, thank you, you've made me a happy camper again.

What were those Gnome people thinking when they changed this?

That every Gnome user is working with a touch screen?  Hah!

----------

## waterloo2005

After I add this , I get below when I open gedit :

```
(gedit:6094): Gtk-WARNING **: Error setting gtk-primary-button-warps-slider in /etc/gtk-3.0/settings.ini: Key file contains key 'gtk-primary-button-warps-slider' which has a value that cannot be interpreted.

```

Strange , now it is OK.

----------

## pavel.stratil

Well is it just me or this doesnt work in precompiled binaries such as firefox-bin?

----------

